# Ingeniería Técnica Industrial, especialidad Mecánica



## Izquierda

Hola buenas noches,

kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?


wie kann man "Ingeniería Técnica Industrial, especialidad Mecánica " ins Deutsch übersetzen?

Technischer Industrie Ingenieur , spezialität Mekanik ?


Gracias
Vielen Dank


----------



## alanla

No se me da la ingeniería,sin embargo, intento poner algo para que puedas conseguir algo más acertado de algún nativo. Espero que sea de ayuda.
*Un intento:*
Ingeniería Técnica Industrial—technisches Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen 
Ingeniería en [en general] … [ Ingenieurwesen für industrielle und technologische Zwecke (im allgemeinen)] 

especialidad Mecánica—Fachgebiet Machinenbau/FachrichtungMachinengebau
formación en mecánica—spezialisierter/gelernter      Feinmechaniker/Feinwerktechniker

Ich kenne mich in dieser Sache nicht so gut aus, und bin nicht genau sicher wie das richtig ausgedrückt werden soll. Nur ein Versuch, alles ins Rollen zu bringen.
l Vielleicht könnte uns doch ein Muttersprachler dabei etwas behilflich sein.


----------



## baufred

... wurde hier schon mal diskutiert, vielleicht hilft's ja ... :

http://dict.leo.org/forum/viewUnsolvedquery.php?idThread=386199&lp=esde&lang=de

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Izquierda

Gracias a todos

das würde heissen dass jemand der  die "Ingenieria Técnica Industrial, especialidad mecanica" gemacht  hat,auf Deutsch ein Diplom- Ingenieur Maschinenbau ist?


----------



## baufred

... das kann so vereinfacht nicht 1:1 übersetzt werden. Je nach in einer Anerkennungsliste geführtem Institut/Universität in Spanien sowie deren Studiendauer/-inhalte darf wohl nur der spanische Titel in Deutschland geführt werden mit einem Info-Zusatz des möglichen vergleichbaren deutschen Titels - möglich: Dipl.Ing (FH) Maschinenbau oder Dipl.Ing. Maschinenbau (Uni-/TH-Diplom).
Weitere Infos dazu können hier recherchiert werden: 
http://www.kmk.org/zab/veroeffentli...rung-auslaendischer-hochschulgrade.html#c8780

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



baufred said:


> ... das kann so vereinfacht nicht 1:1 übersetzt werden. Je nach in einer Anerkennungsliste geführtem Institut/Universität in Spanien sowie deren Studiendauer/-inhalte darf wohl nur der spanische Titel in Deutschland geführt werden mit einem Info-Zusatz des möglichen vergleichbaren deutschen Titels - möglich: Dipl.Ing (FH) Maschinenbau oder Dipl.Ing. Maschinenbau (Uni-/TH-Diplom).
> Weitere Infos dazu können hier recherchiert werden:
> http://www.kmk.org/zab/veroeffentli...rung-auslaendischer-hochschulgrade.html#c8780
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Ich würde auch den spanischen Titel schreiben und dann ", entspricht etwa: Dipl. Ing. Maschinenbau...".


----------

